# Fleece material on sale



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

FYI JoAnne fabric has a sale on right now fleece and flannel are on sale 50% off. I think the sales ends Saturday but not real sure.
Happy hammock making.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

Yeah, I found out about the sale just walking in there a couple days ago.... ended up going abit crazy! lol


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

I plan on going just a smidgen crazy. I need to get the sewing machine out of the corner of the bedroom.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

be sure to check places like walmart because you can often find fleece for under 3 or 4 dollars a yard

I also cruise through thrift stores & I can find fleece blankets for as little as a dollar


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I went to Wal-Mart yesterday planning to buy some halloween-themed fleece. Nothing :-(

They are in fact closing down all they're fabric departments soon.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

chevalrose said:


> I went to Wal-Mart yesterday planning to buy some halloween-themed fleece. Nothing :-(
> 
> They are in fact closing down all they're fabric departments soon.


what? why?

i tend to go for the remnant bins- and after a fleece sale, they're going to be full of smallish pieces that are about the right size for two or three rat things.


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up about Joanns!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

chevalrose said:


> I went to Wal-Mart yesterday planning to buy some halloween-themed fleece. Nothing :-(
> 
> They are in fact closing down all they're fabric departments soon.


I believe it is safe to say that there are going to be a great deal of changes going in in the retail market as for availability to many items that we have always taken for granted as being there on that one rainy day a year when we might shop for it. 

Wal-mart is already remarketing itself as being a small town player with its new line of Walmart Marketplace stores that are popping up all over down in my area. It will be more grocery minded with fewer textiles & filler items.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Sucky. I heard the rumor about Walmart removing its fabrics department in our local "superstore", but so far, it's still there.

Hopefully it never comes to pass. I love JoAnn's, but they are pricey. Walmart's $1/yard tables rock. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I was talking to my mom about this, and a lot of fabric stores are "thinning out". We used to have a Joannes in the town next to ours, but they closed that. Theres only 1 fabric store near us, the others are a couple towns away :-\.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

The walmart we frequent got rid of their fabric department... I didn't realize it was a widespred closing, tho! I hope the walmart closer to us keeps theirs. 

Joann's has better quality and selection then walmart could have ever had, tho.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

hmmm.. I wish I could get there but I only have rides anywhere on the weekend. And Saturday I am getting my babes! SO that wont be an option to buy some fleece. Although, I could go to walmart...haha


----------



## monkey7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I will have to make my way up to JoAnns. I wanted to go all week but haven't had the time to go. Maybe tomorrow will be fleece day. 

I can see why wal-mart is getting rid of their fabric department. They never have anyone working there and don't seem to sell a lot.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

They already removed all fabrics except some super ugly ones from my walmart and the 3 surrounding me. This stinks because I love going in there and finding good deals.


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Joann Fabrics always has a sale going on. When I was there about Labor day half the fleece was on sale. for 50% off on some 20% off for some.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I just went to walmart on saturday to get fleece and everything was still there... It didnt look like they were taking it out. But I dont know..


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a bunch or coupons for JoAnn's. ONe of them is for 50% off! woot! haha


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

sorry double post didn't realize I has posted twice since my puter just threw me off in the internet


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I buy from the clearance bin. I got some fleece for $1 and made a double hammock and a sleeping sack! haha. I still have a bit left over but I use that for my bearded dragon.


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

The Walmarts are slowly going out of the fabric business and should be completely out of the fabric business early 2009. Suck for my Mom as she makes quilt after quilt.


----------

